# ¿Cómo identificar (físicamente) componentes SMD?



## freddy0062 (May 17, 2014)

Éste TV es un Soneview de 32" modelo SV-325. Me lo regalaron hace un tiempo por la falla que presenta, a medida que el TV permanece encendido paulatinamente va apareciendo la mancha blanca en toda la pantalla.
Este es el tv cuando se enciende inicialmente, lo único que se ve en buen estado es una franja superior de unos 4 cm de grosor aproximadamente.
A medida que el TV permanece encendido, el problema va empeorando...
Al cabo de unos 15 a 20 min ya la mancha gigante es molesta...

Decidí destapar el TV a ver que podía encontrar, supuse que podría ser el flex que va de la placa lógica el panel LCD así que mientras el TV permanecía encendido empece a mover el flex, pero no había mejora ni desmejora de la situación. También revisé todos los capacitores electrolíticos a ver si alguno estaba hinchado, pero no, todos estaban bien. Luego empecé a revisar todos los componentes de montaje superficial que se encuentran en la placa lógica (mainboard) y todos estaban bien a simple vista, excepto uno que parece como un transistor SMD, este componente tenia una fisura como cuando un componente entra en corto circuito. 

El supuesto transistor se encuentra cerca de donde se conecta el cable que va desde la placa lógica al panel LCD
Este es el componente que quiero que me ayuden a identificar. Sus siglas son X7GA-1N ya consulté con el amigo Google pero no me dió resultado, sigo sin saber que componente es. Sin embargo cambié el componente por uno muy parecido, al menos parecidos en apariencia, pero el problema empeoró, pues el TV encendía pero no daba imagen se quedaba la pantalla en negro pero retroiluminada, así que volví a colocar el componente fisurado y obviamente continuaba con la mancha blanca en la pantalla. Espero que me puedan ayudar a encontrar un reemplazo para este componente a ver si así se soluciona el problema


----------



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2014)

Busca aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/libro-codigos-smd-62939/


----------



## santifudore (May 18, 2014)

Ese componente es el que da salida de voltaje a la t-con-Mide el voltaje entre los cables rojos del conector y masa.Si tienes 12v ese componente esta correcto.Ese fallo de imagen o bien es el panel defectuoso o tienes oxidacion en los flex que van de la t-con al panel.Tendras que desmontar y comprobarlos.Tengo reparado varias averias similares y esa era la causa.Cuanto mas tiempo esta encendido el tv mas blanca se pone la pantalla.Normalmente ocurre por limpiar la pantalla con liquidos que se colar por las ranuras y oxidan estos flex


----------



## b1nbra1n (Feb 7, 2017)

¿Los componentes SMD (Bobinas, condensadores, diodos, resistencias, etc) tienen alguna característica física que los diferencie de otros?
¿O es necesario buscar el diagrama del circuito para saber si X componente es un condensador, o una bobina?

Es una duda general, no estoy hablando de tal circuito, es decir: No pondré foto del circuito porque no lo hay. 

Saludos!


----------



## josco (Feb 7, 2017)

en algunas tarjetas que he reparado, por ejemplo de audio que usan componentes de supeficie vienen marcados segun el caso. r si es una resistencia c si es un capacitor o L si es una bobina, f los fusibles. mucho lo aprendes sobre la marcha.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 7, 2017)

Esos componentes, como su nombre lo dice, son Dispositivos de Montaje Superficial.
SMD = Surface Mount Device
Esto quiere decir que son montados directamente sobre las pistas de cobre del circuito impreso.
No son como los dispositivos comunes que requieren de un agujero (Through Hole) para ser colocados.
Aparte son más pequeños, ya que algunos usan nanotecnología para su construcción.







Sus nombres son los mismos, lo que cambia es su forma.





Bobinas SMD








Capacitores SMD





Resistencias SMD





Transistores SMD




Diodos SMD



​


----------



## mezafono (Mar 21, 2018)

josco dijo:


> en algunas tarjetas que he reparado, por ejemplo de audio que usan componentes de supeficie vienen marcados segun el caso. r si es una resistencia c si es un capacitor o L si es una bobina, f los fusibles. mucho lo aprendes sobre la marcha.



Estoy analizando una placa de un disco duro SATA de modelo de hace 2 años, no tiene serigrafia y algunos de los componentes SMD son completamente nuevos y extraños a los de placas de discos duros antiguos tambien SATA. aprendi a identificar algunos, otros tendre que seguir buscando en algunas otras placas serigrafiadas, eso me ayudo un poco.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 21, 2018)

Alguno componentes lamentablemente son imposible saber de que se trata cuano no hay rererencia alguan, ni en el dis positivo, ni en la serigrafía, salvo que se consiguiera el esquema de la placa, cosa tembièn poco probable


----------



## Nanotronik (Sep 10, 2018)

Hola chicos, ando hacoendo un par de proyectos y por desgracia he quemado por corto accidental un par de componentes (cable neutro suelto) y no puedo identificarlos para sustitución aunque sea por componente standar o no SMD... 

Son la bobina y el de y patillas que no identifico y encima está churrascadito... 

La imagen es de internet... 

Se podría reparar?


----------



## pandacba (Sep 11, 2018)

Sabiendo que es seguro que si, fijate en la parte izquierda de la foto hay otra bobina y otro componente similar intenta leer que dice


----------



## Nanotronik (Sep 11, 2018)

Te recuerdo que he dicho que esa no es mi placa... Igualmente ahora que estoy ya en casa (que anoche estaba en el trabajo) aprovecho para hacerle unas fotos a la mía que tengo algún truquito para darle zoom...
Está destrozado pero en la misma placa hay un par de ellas más... Dame unos minutos y hago las fotos! 😊
A todo ésto también me preguntaba si podría intercambiar componentes de la tablet con una pcb de un Airis N8000 y así poder actualizar el Android ya que el airis no pasa de 2.2 y no puedo usarlo para el proyecto porque no puedo ver youtube y demás y al menos el 4.4 de la tablet me serviría.... Es posible el trasplante/adaptación de componentes SMD? Procesador, memoria etc...

Bueno pues ya he podido hacer unas fotos... Dejo las fotos y las ampliaciones para que podais leer los códigos...



Oculto: las fotos


----------



## mati9054 (Sep 18, 2018)

Buenos días! La computadora de abordo de mi coche (fiat Palio) sufrió un problema que no me permite tocar unos botones, nada que merezca entrar en detalle. La cuestion es que encontré un componente roto (ver imagen adjunta) y quiero intentar mandarlo a soldar... pero no puedo descifrar que componente puede ser. Es un SMD amarillo con 8 patitas y buscando en internet no encuentro nada similar como para relacionarlo y saber por donde empezar. Al parecer es parte del micro MC9S12DG256CPVE (que es el "cpu" del auto).

PD: La foto es sacada de internet, el que se me rompió está arriba del micro. Señalé el del costado porque por la luz y demás es el que mejor se ve, pero la plaqueta tiene muchos iguales.
Sepan disculpar si está mal ubicado el tema. Vi oportuno consultar acá porque entiendo que se trata de un circuito que es parte del microcontrolador.
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Oufes (Sep 18, 2018)

Parece un pack de resistencias, si quieres estar seguro mide los otros componentes amarillos con la computadora
apagada en escala de resistencia aver si te da algo


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 18, 2018)

Es un arreglo de capacitores. (Capacitor Array)
Algo así:

Para saber el valor y su disposición física, tendrás que ver el diagrama de la EQU.


----------



## mati9054 (Sep 18, 2018)

Uhhhh... Que complicado. Hay algún lugar donde se podría conseguir dicho diagrama? 

Gracias por su ayuda! Si envío la ecu a algún soldador de SMD ellos no van a saber por cual reemplazarlo no?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 18, 2018)

Mejor llévalo a reparar a un laboratorio especializado en computadoras automotrices.
Ahí pueden tener otra EQU igual o posiblemente tengan el diagrama.


----------



## lynspyre (Oct 1, 2018)

Nanotronik dijo:


> Nanotronik



Esos componentes de 6 pines en tablets y celulares son conversores DC-DC, pueden ser step-up o step-down, dependiendo del lugar del circuito en que se encuentran. Cerca del conector de la LCD son step-up.


----------



## Nanotronik (Oct 1, 2018)

lynspyre dijo:


> Esos componentes de 6 pines en tablets y celulares son conversores DC-DC, pueden ser step-up o step-down, dependiendo del lugar del circuito en que se encuentran. Cerca del conector de la LCD son step-up.


Es este de aquí junto al conector de la pantalla.... 
El problema es no poder identificar el componente y que no se cómo he de comprobar los alrededores.... 
La tablet no es gran cosa pero tiene muy buen sonido y como pantalla para un altavoz Bluetooth sería muy bueno poder aprovecharla...
Estoy repasando la laca con unas lentes que tengo por ahí y me he llevado la sorpresa de que no estaba quemado, era un residuo de algo parecido a goma gelatina o similar... Como los residuos de un, adhesivo blando.... 

Ahora entonces no se por donde mirar... 🤔


----------



## Nanotronik (Oct 1, 2018)

Estoy repasando la laca con unas lentes que tengo por ahí y me he llevado la sorpresa de que no estaba quemado, era un residuo de algo parecido a goma gelatina o similar... Como los residuos de un, adhesivo blando.... 

Ahora entonces no se por donde mirar... 🤔


----------



## lynspyre (Oct 5, 2018)

Exactamente que le pasa a la tablet?. A ver si te ayudo. Esos conversores DC-DC tienen un pinout standard, ahorita no lo recuerdo bien.


----------



## Nanotronik (Oct 5, 2018)

lynspyre dijo:


> Exactamente que le pasa a la tablet?


Pues que estaba mirando de aprovechar unas pantallas que tengo de 7" y 8" creo recordar que de 40 pines y como es una tableta básica y no le doy uso miraba de probar esas pantallas y a ver si era capaz de averiguar las conexiones para probarlas soldando o como fuera posible y el cable neutro de la batería al desoldarlo lo puse bien para que no tocase nada peeeeero.....
El *[Vocablo innecesariamente grotesco para un Foro Técnico] *se movió sólo y me hizo contacto con esa zona de la pcb haciendo chispazo y dejando la tablet KO...
Pensaba que se habian quemado ese step UP y la bobina pero mirandolo con zoom he visto que lo que parecía roto o qiemado era en realidad un residuo tipo goma/silicona y al limpiarlo los componentes no parece haber nada dañado, al menos físicamente...

El problema es que no se cómo medir los distintos componentes ni identificarlos para ver si hay alguna resistencia quemada o algún diodo en corto etc....
La quiero para un proyecto porque es lenta pero tiene una salida de audio pir el jack de 3.5mm muy buena...


----------



## lynspyre (Oct 5, 2018)

Ok, si hizo chispa quiere decir que era "alto" voltaje, lo mas seguro es que quemaste el diodo schotky del circuito step-up. Revisa en esa zona cerca del conector de la pantalla un diodo.

Lo otro, recuerda que aunque las pantallas sean de 40 pines, hay unas que traen mas densidad de píxeles.


----------



## Nanotronik (Oct 5, 2018)

lynspyre dijo:


> Ok, si hizo chispa quiere decir que era "alto" voltaje, lo mas seguro es que quemaste el diodo schotky del circuito step-up. Revisa en esa zona cerca del conector de la pantalla un diodo.


Y cómo se lo que es un schotky? 😅

Las pantallas eran de un airis kira de 7" y la otra no recuerdo, pero pensaba que las conexiones se podrian unir ya que he visto que hay adaptadores de 30 a 40 pines, de 40 a 50 etc.... 
Es una pena porque no quiero tirarlas, soy de esos que intentan aprovechar todo todito todo.. 

No se podría hacer nada para darles uso de alguna forma?
Creo que ya lo he encontrado.... 

Es éste verdad?


----------



## lynspyre (Oct 7, 2018)

Posiblemente sea ese, con el multímetro en modo diodo/continuidad prueba el componente (en la placa sin sacarlo) punta negra a la pata del lado de la raya y punta roja a la otra (debería pitar o dar un valor), luego invierte las puntas, si pita esta malo.


----------



## Nanotronik (Oct 7, 2018)

@lynspyre , cómo se de qué valor es para buscarlo entre lo que tengo y probar?
O cual es el equivalente?...


----------



## lynspyre (Oct 7, 2018)

Los diodos schotky dan un valor entre 200 y 400mV


----------



## Nanotronik (Oct 7, 2018)

lynspyre dijo:


> Los diodos schotky dan un valor entre 200 y 400mV


Entonces el diodo toene el número 4 asi que entiendo que es de 400mV....
Pues lo miraré de sustituir a ver si funciona... Tenía pensado intentar usar la pantalla con otra tablet de 8" algo mejor que tiene el lcd roto pero no se si podría hacerlo... Al menos así podría aprovechar las tabletas....
Podría ussr un 1n4148?


----------



## lynspyre (Oct 7, 2018)

El numero en el componente no indica el voltaje, busca en google SMD Code Databook 2007 y SMD Code Databook 2014
Son de Toruta Electrónica. Ese libro tiene una lista de muchos componentes SMD, desde 2 pines hasta 8 o 9 pines
Puedes sustituirlo por otro diodo schotky, busca en google sobre ellos, la diferencia entre ellos y los diodos comunes son su alta capacidad de reacción lo debajo de los 200ms y su baja caída de voltaje entre 200 y 400mv


----------



## Nanotronik (Oct 7, 2018)

Ufff... Pues lo busco a ver que encuentro.... Gracias por el aporte y bueno, si lo consigo pues ya, miraré de abrir tema para lo de las pantallas a ver si se puede hacer algo... 
Que poderse seguro que se puede, hace poco vi un vídeo donde alguien lijaba una microSD para dejar la placa base al descubierto y soldandole unos cables la usaba para aumentar la capacidad de un pendrive por lo que también se podrá hacer con una tablet o similares imagino....


----------



## lynspyre (Oct 7, 2018)

Deja ver que consigo y cualquier cosa te escribo


----------



## Madri (May 10, 2020)

Hola por favor alguien identifica este componente? Hay alguna tabla de nomenclaturas para identificarlos ?
Gracias


----------



## papirrin (May 10, 2020)

parece un transistor





						32 SMD-códigos, búsqueda
					






					alltransistors.com


----------



## Madri (May 10, 2020)

Gracias por contestar pero veo que en la lista salen varios p32 y no veo p32 3n


----------



## papirrin (May 10, 2020)

busca de esos p23 cual es SOT-23
de donde sacaste ese SMD?


----------



## Madri (May 10, 2020)

He podido testear otro y me da estos datos. Podría sustituirlo por otro ?


----------



## papirrin (May 10, 2020)

Madri dijo:


> Podría sustituirlo por otro ?


crees que puedas?

animo yo se que tu puedes


----------



## DJ T3 (May 10, 2020)

Madri dijo:


> He podido testear otro y me da estos datos. Podría sustituirlo por otro ?



Asi, por encontrar y ponerlo, es a tu riesgo.
Lo ideal es ver las verdaderas caracteristicas de ambos, y en qué parte está.
Mejor responde...


papirrin dijo:


> de donde sacaste ese SMD?


----------



## Madri (May 10, 2020)

Es de una tarjeta electrónica de un lavavajillas.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 10, 2020)

Mejor sube una foto de ambos lados, e identifica el componente que sacaste.

Cual fue la razon por la que llegaste a la conclusion que ese componente esta quemado?


----------



## Madri (Dic 26, 2020)

Hola*.* *P*or favor*. ¿A*lguien puede identificar este componente y decirme d*ó*nde puedo comprarlo*?* Gracias*.*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 26, 2020)

Buenas, diría que son relés.. Pero hace falta verlos desde otro ángulo.

Confirmado, me acabo de fijar en la placa y pone RL7 y RL8 de relés n°7 Y 8


----------



## Madri (Dic 26, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, diría que son relés.. Pero hace falta verlos desde otro ángulo.
> 
> Confirmado, me acabo de fijar en la placa y pone RL7 y RL8 de relés n°7 Y 8


Ok gracias pero no los encuentro para pedirlos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2020)

Se quemaron las bobinas , no hacen contacto . . .  o solo clonas la placa ?


----------



## Madri (Dic 26, 2020)

Quiero comprobarlos antes de pedirlos pero no encuentro datasheet tampoco.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2020)

Parece conversación de locos , no vas a contestar mis preguntas ?


----------



## Madri (Dic 26, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parece conversación de locos , no vas a contestar mis preguntas ?


Si perdona no se si están mal. Por eso quiero localizar como dije antes el datasheet y algún sitio para poder comprarlos en el caso de que estuvieran averiados. Gracias y perdona si no me he explicado antes bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2020)

Lo desueldas , con el tester buscas dos patas que den una resistencia baja (ni continuidad  ni abierto) , esa sería la bobina , la pruebas con 6 , sino con 12 y sino con 24 Vdc.

Mides continuidad en el resto de las patas estando accionado y no estando accionado , anotas todo en un planito.


----------



## Pilar56 (Dic 27, 2020)

La "p" minúscula marca el fabricante.
El número de componente es el 32.
Si es para accionar un relevador, puedes utilizar un transistor cualquiera de 100mA y no menos de 30V.


----------



## J2C (Dic 29, 2020)

Aquí esta la *datasheet* !!!


----------

